# NFC MIOAK'S FABULOUS FLIPPER'S story.....



## Mickey Strandberg (Mar 11, 2009)

I got the not-so-subtle hints, so here is the story of Flipper.

Quite a few years ago, I bought a female lab pup from Mary Howley and named her Candlewood's Atta Girl Pearl. When it become apparent she was not a trial dog, I sold her as a gun dog to Bill Benson, a lawyer from Chicago. About four years later, Bill called looking for another handling gun dog. I told him he wasn't going to believe it but I had a young female from my breeding of FC-AFC Mioak's Criquet Pas and FC-AFC-CAFC Chena River Chavez, and because I liked Pearl's name so well, I had named this one 
Mioak's Atta Girl Pearl. She was clammy on her blinds, and in my infinite wisdom, sold him "Pearl 2". Bad decision on my part as she turned out to be awesome, both in marking and lining.

A few years later, he wanted a pup out of her to put with a pro for field trials, so he leased her to me for breeding. I chose FC Esprit's Double Whammy, a '99 National Amateur finalist and a sibling to Augie, Rita Reynolds and Tiger Russell. Five females were born -- Bill kept two, my daughter, Erin Kendrigan, kept two, and the third was sold to a Madison RC member, Tony Church, who was looking for a hunting dog to replace his aging Mioak's hunting lab. At four weeks, Erin named the pup Tony ultimately chose "Flipper" because she walked on her ankle and her foot flopped comically when she moved. My nearest neighbor is my vet and diagnosed it as flexor tendon laxity and said it would go away with exercise and growth...which it did. Tony stuck with the name Flipper but added the Fabulous!

When Flipper was almost a year old, Tony decided his kids weren't mature enough to live with such a high powered dog and he asked if he could return her to me. I had a litter at the time and replaced Flipper with another female pup, his current MH. (He also has a new young dog out of Flipper's sister, Mocha.)

After several months of training this wild child, I got a call from Gordie Alfter looking for a started hunting dog to perhaps run hunt tests with. And, once again, in my oh-so-famous infinite wisdom (are you seeing a pattern here?), I sold Flipper. But unlike me, Gordie had real wisdom -- first, in buying the dog, and secondly, in putting her with Dave Ward.....and leaving her there! Dave very quickly told Gordie that Flipper was no hunt test dog, and the rest.....well, you know the rest.

Nancy Planasch told me: "I have run Flipper in training and Dave makes it look easy. Flipper is like a Ferrari...responds to the slightest move. She's rockin' all the way while heeling to line."

Flipper's story is one that happens often. A nice dog with a nice pedigree gets sold as a hunting dog. But this "nice dog," after a few twists of fate and a second chance, ends up National Champion.

Congratulations to Gordie and special kudos to Dave for the outstanding job he's done training Flipper. Flipper's success is due 100% to Dave, his knowledge of dogs and his patience. I bow to him for keeping such an explosive dog under control for six days and 10 series. 

Thanks to all of you who called or emailed me -- I appreciate your kind words. And in closing I must add that if bychance either Tony or I had kept Flipper, she wouldn't have been sitting on that winner's table Saturday afternoon.

Mickey Strandberg, Mioak's Retrievers


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

Mickey 
Thanks for sharing this story.
This is what I was alluding to when I posted about the rest of the story about Dave's and Flipper's great win.

I hope that people enjoy a fantastic journey by Dave and Flipper.

It renews faith in this great retriever game of field trials and our great country we live in.

trog


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I knew only you could tell it best. Thanks Mickey!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Thank you very much ...its nice to know like Paul Harvey used to say....."The Rest of the Story"..


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Great story...thanks!


----------



## Prairie Hill's (Sep 23, 2007)

Mickey

Excellent story. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Mickey for posting.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that great story; I love your writing style. It was a pleasure to read. Congratulations to everyone involved with Flipper's championship!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Great story! Flipper definitely is fabulous!!

Andy


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Thank you Mickey.
David Barrow


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Man o Man, what a cool story!


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

thanks Mickey, great story...


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

I love to read and hear about the history of great dogs, both past and present. Thank you very much for sharing.

Rick


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Mickey Strandberg said:


> I got the not-so-subtle hints, so here is the story of Flipper.
> 
> 
> (He also has a new young dog out of Flipper's sister, Mocha.)
> ...


Mickey, thanks for taking the time to write the history and background behind Flipper and Dave's success. Every great dog has a story....though some are more labyrinthine than others. Flip's is no exception there. But reading your post adds the depth and dimension that we wouldn't otherwise know. And perhaps gives their success even more meaning. 

(Coincidentally a very close friend of mine here in Wisconsin has one of the Mocha X Joe Black pups. She (and her two little boys) worked with Erin earlier this year on basics - for both the pup and the boys. They thought Erin was wonderful and they adore the pup.) 

I can't wait to send her your story and let her know that her puppy's auntie just won the National! 

Given that you sold Flip to Gordy, and she ended up the way she did, I'd say you have established pattern of making prescient choices. Congratulations to Mioaks!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Mickey, 

Please let me know when you need to "place" another well bred pup!


John


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks for the story!


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Mickey Strandberg said:


> I got the not-so-subtle hints, so here is the story of Flipper.........


.......and this is what legends are made of.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Mickey,
Even though I can't come up with any big words like Miss Lydia (good lawd have mercy woman, labyrinthine and prescient?????) I just want to say You Done Good!
Thanks for the great story!
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

Great story Mickey.

Good things happen to good people. You have always done a good job putting your dogs and pups in great homes.

Congradulations

...Don Semple


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

What a great tale to read about the newest NFC, how she got her name and how she ended up with the right owner. Congratulations to all Flipper's connections.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Wonderful history. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cotts135 (Aug 5, 2008)

First of all congratulations to the entire team of NFC MIOAK'S FABULOUS FLIPPER. A tremendous accomplishment and something that you will have forever. 
I was just wondering how she achieved this accomplishment. Was she steady and very good in all 10 series and just wore them down with consistency, or were there some series where she just wowed the judges and excelled where other dogs had problems.
Anyone who witnessed her runs at the National and has any insight into them would love to see a post from you.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Good stories almost always accompany the great ones . Very nice .


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Great story, Mickey, though as an old-time fluffy owner (Remember Stormy?) I still do a do a double-take when "Mioaks" does not necessarily mean "Goldens!"


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks for sharing Mickey. I sent you a pm if you see this. 

If anyone has an email and phone # for Mickey, can you please send it to me?


----------



## Archery1973 (Jan 15, 2010)

cotts135 said:


> First of all congratulations to the entire team of NFC MIOAK'S FABULOUS FLIPPER. A tremendous accomplishment and something that you will have forever.
> I was just wondering how she achieved this accomplishment. Was she steady and very good in all 10 series and just wore them down with consistency, or were there some series where she just wowed the judges and excelled where other dogs had problems.
> *Anyone who witnessed her runs at the National and has any insight into them would love to see a post from you.*


So would I........


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

You look at pedigrees and see the titles and wonder if there is ever a story beyond a dog living on one pro's truck it's whole life. Whether it's an amateur who went the distance or a story like Flipper's- just need ing to find the right fit-it's nice to hear the story behind the title. Thanks for sharing!!

M


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Great story.


----------



## Lorri (Dec 18, 2003)

Mickey thanks for telling Flipper's story as only you can, and thanks for old you've done for the retriever world. You are an incredible judge and trainer. I personally wish you would get asked to judge more! I also bow to you for what you have accomplished personally, slim! You are one of my favorite people. Love you Little Mama, from Big Mama


----------



## Olddog (Feb 28, 2009)

Could someone post Flippers pedigree? I would like to see how closely my young dog is related to her.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Olddog said:


> Could someone post Flippers pedigree? I would like to see how closely my young dog is related to her.


http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=15956


----------



## mikesrovers (Aug 3, 2009)

Great story! I have a nice pup out of Flip.


----------



## goldngirl (Nov 10, 2009)

I have been lucky enough to see Flipper and David Ward in action together on the "line" and I gotta tell u they are like "poetry in motion"! Dog and handler are one......it's almost uncanny but a delight to witness. Flip and Dave make coming to the line look easy...like oh, that's all you do...Flip sits....leans in...gets ready for the birds to go down, David whispers to her....he sends Flip and Flip gets the birds.....see, that is all there is to it! Ha! They are so great together as a team, and Flip as a competitor....amazing to watch!

Thanks for sharing Flip's history...and Congrats on the fine breeding!

Big Fans of Flippers & Regards,

Michelle & Dixie & Thor


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Mickey, that's a great story and makes it sound like all the good ones got away. But you've had your hands on a great one also FC-AFC Steely Dan --double header winner, a select club. Always enjoyed training with u in past times at Paducah.


----------



## Brad 3 (Apr 16, 2011)

Mickey Please email me or call me THANKS 515-571-4995 or [email protected]


----------



## Craver (Apr 7, 2012)

Where can I find pictures of 09 NFC Mioak's Fabulous Flipper?


----------

